# Average Uber Driver Age



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

I’m a young Lyft driver (28) and I don’t see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I’ve been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.

Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....

let’s see! I’ll cast the first vote.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


Looks like you were right.
Insurance likes " older drivers".


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Looks like you were right.
> Insurance likes " older drivers".


Careful when you haphazardly throw...

That expletive "older" around...8>O

Some...most of us....

Resemble that remark....

youngster...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

@Rakos how many primate years equal human years?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Careful when you haphazardly throw...
> 
> That expletive "older" around...8>O
> 
> ...


Fixed that for ya, old timer


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Universal Driver said:


> Average Uber Driver Age
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


OK, I'll cast the first stone...

Judging by many posts on the forum, I would suggest the mental age of an average Über driver would range between 16 and 18 years of age.

.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

That 41 year old cutoff though. Don't you know this site is almost all geezers? I say that with love and reverence of course. 


Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I'll cast the first stone...
> 
> Judging by many posts on the forum, I would suggest the mental age of an average Über driver would range between 16 and 18 years of age.
> 
> .


Pretty generous in my case. I'd go with like 12-ish.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

a 41 cutoff? wut up with dat?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What if I'm 36 but look 26 &#128527;... jus sayin

@delornick94 you may be the youngest


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It's okay - I'm 61 but look 41, and if I shave off the 'stache, I can look 12 or so, so there's that.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Careful when you haphazardly throw...
> That expletive "older" around...8>O
> Some...most of us....
> Resemble that remark....
> ...


@Rakos receives an email &#128231; solicitation from
AARP









same guy ⤴ that dealt with loading @Mkang14 multiple selfies for facial recognition &#128077;&#129322;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

44 going on 16


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mid-30s and people ask me what my major is.

It was political science, over a decade ago.

As someone who studied polling and statistics, I have to say there are some design flaws with this poll.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What if I'm 36 but look 26 &#128527;... jus sayin
> 
> @delornick94 you may be the youngest


Be careful @delornick94 there is a 36 year old cougar on the loose looking for a young helpless snack.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> Be careful @delornick94 there is a 36 year old cougar on the loose looking for a young helpless snack.


@delornick94


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> Be careful @delornick94 there is a 36 year old cougar on the loose looking for a young helpless snack.


36 is milf territory (no offense&#128523 not cougar.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 36 is milf territory (no offense&#128523 not cougar.


What age is officially cougar?

As for Milf, they are awesome too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> OK, I'll cast the first stone...
> 
> Judging by many posts on the forum, I would suggest the mental age of an average Über driver would range between 16 and 18 years of age.
> 
> .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> What age is officially cougar?
> 
> As for Milf, they are awesome too.
> 
> View attachment 380780


When I think of cougar I think of an older lady, sexy, fit, maybe some work done, with wrinkles. Normally with kids in their teens.

I have no aging wrinkles. I'm okay with puma &#128527;. I like this....









This reminds me when I was 8 months pregnant bragging that I had no stretch marks. Then a week later it's like a tiger scratched me. &#129310;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


There age so many advantages to being older, you learn to be more responsible, listen more then talk and younger women know that they'll have a more secure future with an older MAN.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> It's okay - I'm 61 but look 41, and if I shave off the 'stache, I can look 12 or so, so there's that.


Yeah right. I'm 95, but can pass for 42.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> There age so many advantages to being older, you learn to be more responsible, listen more then talk and younger women know that they'll have a more secure future with an older MAN.


Just like our president!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber Fish said:


> Just like our president!!


Trump doesn't count, he buys used up hookers.


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> It's okay - I'm 61 but look 41, and if I shave off the 'stache, I can look 12 or so, so there's that.


Silver foxes do well!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Florida is way off the scale! 
you need an option for 70+


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> What age is officially cougar?
> 
> As for Milf, they are awesome too.
> 
> View attachment 380780


Im pulling this straight out my ass but imma say late 50's and up. It comes in the mail with that AARP card &#128521;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Im pulling this straight out my ass but imma say late 50's and up. It comes in the mail with that AARP card &#128521;


i would like the benefits and wisdom of being old.

It's like when you get a haircut and it's too fresh... you need to grow into it so it's the perfect hair... and then it keeps growing and that perfect moment is over.

I alike that to aging.

there is a perfect old age where you can do whatever the hell you want, say whatever you want-cos you're old. I had a Japanese coworker who was like this... no customer dared to correct her so she hears that they want xyz when really it was just x and I see the looks on their face as she goes back to get the items. They check out... and I'm sure that they'll return it but since we get credit for the sales and none of the clawback it doesn't hurt her.

it was also funny when she said F**k.

people laugh

when I say it, it's like, how rude!



But then back to the analogy. You get to that age and then the moment is over and instead of the lack of perfect hair it's the lack of air.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber Fish said:


> Silver foxes do well!


But can you still raise the flag, inquiring minds want to know &#128541;


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Uber Fish said:


> What age is officially cougar?
> 
> As for Milf, they are awesome too.
> 
> View attachment 380780


You're a cougar if you're over 40 and >= 15 years than your plaything.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What if I'm 36 but look 26 &#128527;... jus sayin
> 
> @delornick94 you may be the youngest


25 but get mistaken for being 19 or 20. I'd say you look younger than 25 &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> It's okay - I'm 61 but look 41, and if I shave off the 'stache, I can look 12 or so, so there's that.


Same age. Ditto the mousetache, I wake up every day and feel like a 30 year old, and theres never one there!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BigBadBob said:


> Same age. Ditto the mousetache, I wake up every day and feel like a 30 year old, and theres never one there!!


Maybe it's the avatar, he's dead you know &#128541;


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

41 and up. Im way up. Thanks for grouping with the young 41ers


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Careful when you haphazardly throw...
> 
> That expletive "older" around...8>O
> 
> ...


Great eyestache!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The age groups in the poll suggest to me that the Original Poster hasn't figured out that a lot of retirees are doing this job.

Put me down as upper 60s.

Plus... lots of people in certain generations don't think that very many boomers like me still exist.


----------



## Phil collins (Sep 16, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


Retired age 76


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The age groups in the poll suggest to me that the Original Poster hasn't figured out that a lot of retirees are doing this job.
> 
> Put me down as upper 60s.
> 
> Plus... lots of people in certain generations don't think that very many boomers like me still exist.





Phil collins said:


> Retired age 76


This is one of the few jobs where retirees could possible outnumber all other age groups.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> i would like the benefits and wisdom of being old.
> 
> It's like when you get a haircut and it's too fresh... you need to grow into it so it's the perfect hair... and then it keeps growing and that perfect moment is over.
> 
> ...


Bald has its own charm, just ask Ian &#128541;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Bald has its own charm, just ask Ian &#128541;


You're doing it again &#128561;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're doing it again &#128561;


&#128514;, have you listened to Ian, he makes it so easy.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> &#128514;, have you listened to Ian, he makes it so easy.


Ian's the man


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Ian's the man


What's your definition of a man, aliens don't count. Especially cone heads &#128541;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> What's your definition of a man, aliens don't count. Especially cone heads &#128541;


I can only think of one, maybe two other people on here who's posts Id rather read.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> &#128514;, have you listened to Ian, he makes it so easy.


I can tell by the way you reply... sometimes I have to double check it's you and not Ian.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Early 30s but feel much older. I always thought as long as youre not fat youre ok, but thats not really the case. I remember people telling me once you hit 30 you gotta start seeing doctors more.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Early 30s but feel much older. I always thought as long as youre not fat youre ok, but thats not really the case. I remember people telling me once you hit 30 you gotta start seeing doctors more.


Never!! Being skinny is not absolute for being healthy. I should know .

being bigger does not mean you're unhealthy.

some days I feel 10 and others 100. Depends on the work load.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Plus 10 years


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 381485
> 
> 
> Plus 10 years
> View attachment 381486​


They don't always live alone, but the always dig hoes &#128541;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> They don't always live alone, but the always dig hoes &#128541;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


Allot of very young people are to busy sucking off their parents to get a job and that is why you see such a low percent for young people. The older folks makes sense considering they have their adult kid leaching off them and they NEED the extra money so they don't sink from the extra dead weight their kids bring. Car payments, college tuition, cell phone bill and car insurance are all what the adult kids suck from their parents. I would know considering 6 out of 10 loan modifications I do are for people that are supporting their adult kids and can't even afford their mortgage payments. Hence asking me to assist. It is so SAD to see day in day out. I DON'T ever feel bad because they did it to themselves. I am just stating what I see in hardship letters every day.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I am 74. The avatar pic was taken in October 2018.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm young enough to turn my life around, but I'm old enough to remember the Houston Oilers.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mentally or physically?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm young enough to turn my life around, but I'm old enough to remember the Houston Oilers.


And I'm younger than Lissetti and mkang, but older than the oft-angry MiamiKid



5☆OG said:


> Mentally or physically?


Legally

On a related note (driver demographics) I get a disheartening number of pax who vocalize their happiness that I'm white and speak English.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

education age 

third input lol


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> And I'm younger than Lissetti and mkang, but older than the oft-angry MiamiKid
> 
> 
> Legally
> ...


That is something that is vocalized allot. Plus the fact they mention other cultures drive like shit.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> That is something that is vocalized allot. Plus the fact they mention other cultures drive like shit.


Being an Indian woman driver, I'm sure those same people would say a little prayer before getting in my car &#128530;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


 if you don't have another income like Social Security, it's pretty stupid to drive for Uber.



waldowainthrop said:


> Mid-30s and people ask me what my major is.
> 
> It was political science, over a decade ago.
> 
> As someone who studied polling and statistics, I have to say there are some design flaws with this poll.


You paid money to study political science? No wonder you're driving for Uber


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

This vote would’ve been much more meaningful if there was another choice for retired drivers at 65+, definitely would be very insightful. Early 30s here


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> This vote would've been much more meaningful if there was another choice for retired drivers at 65+, definitely would be very insightful. Early 30s here


Explain....


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Explain....


41 to 65 is a HUGE different demographic group than 65+ for a whole lots of reasons. One has medicare and the pressure for health insurance breaths down the neck of the 41 to 65 year old as just an example ..


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You paid money to study political science? No wonder you're driving for Uber


I have been paid decently with that degree. I got a liberal arts education which has definitely paid off. Most of my courses were not political science. Uber is something I do temporarily by choice while I work on another project.

I mean if I'd said philosophy (which I did study for a bit) then maybe I'd get your point. On the other hand, philosophy majors often go on to study law, so maybe this major talk isn't very useful.

If you look down on a political science degree you might as well throw out most college education. And the numbers don't support throwing out college altogether. Most people with college degrees earn enough to justify getting them, at least for now.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have been paid decently with that degree. I got a liberal arts education which has definitely paid off. Uber is something I do temporarily by choice while I work on another project.
> 
> I mean if I'd said philosophy (which I did study for a bit) then maybe I'd get your point. On the other hand, philosophy majors often go on to study law, so maybe this major talk isn't very useful.


So you never thought about making a living before you decided on which degree you were going to get?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So you never thought about making a living before you decided on which degree you were going to get?


I have made a living with my degree. What is this drive-by criticism about?

I make a joke about not being in college anymore and you want to ask me about this stuff?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have made a living with my degree. What is this drive-by criticism about?
> 
> I make a joke about not being in college anymore and you want to ask me about this stuff?


Give me a break, only broke ass broke people drive Uber, me included.

I did teach for several years....
You could have majored in art history.

About the only profession that pays less.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Give me a break, only broke ass broke people drive Uber, me included.
> 
> I did teach for several years....
> You could have majored in art history.
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about. I am doing well. No need for negativity.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. I am doing well. No need for negativity.


So you're driving Uber why?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


So you have 5 years time each for everything up to 41, then one for everything over that (up to 60 more years or so) and think that proves your hypothesis?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So you're driving Uber why?


You aren't going to accept my answer.

I like doing rideshare at the moment, despite the lower wages. I don't need to tell you my employment situation or life goals.

Talk to the retired folks here - not all of them are "broke" or "poor". Not everyone who takes a lower wage job is struggling. The age question is interesting because it proves that not everyone doing rideshare is doing it for the same reason or with the same goals.

If you don't know someone's story, don't assume you know what their deal is. You are painting with too broad of a brush.

This really reminds me of conversations that people occasionally have with me in the car like "what's your real job?" That is a sure way to end a conversation before it starts. I do have a business I am building which you could call a "real job" but I don't have a lot of patience talking with people who start by talking down to me.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You aren't going to accept my answer.
> 
> I like doing rideshare at the moment, despite the lower wages. I don't need to tell you my employment situation or life goals.
> 
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Bullshit.


I did say you wouldn't accept my answer. I imagine your disdain goes the same for half the people on this forum, then.

I really don't want to argue with you more here, I just take issue with anyone criticizing me without any basis. Notice that I am not responding in kind.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I did say you wouldn't accept my answer. I imagine your disdain goes the same for half the people on this forum, then.
> 
> I really don't want to argue with you more here, I just take issue with anyone criticizing me without any basis. Notice that I am not responding in kind.


Well we can smell b******* a mile away.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I actually wanted to do a similar thread before because I thought it would be interesting. You know like @1.5xorbust I'm a stats chick.

But I knew the moment I did a thread like this, people would be like "whats her angle, is she on the prowl, the thirst is real with this *****." So I was like forget it. Turns out that's what happend anyway but a lot of fun.

Awesome thread &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

People here brutal.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So you never thought about making a living before you decided on which degree you were going to get?


I didn't &#128556;. I think A LOT of people are confused at 18 and 19 on what they want to do.

BS in biological Science not useful in my current job &#129335;‍♀


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I didn't &#128556;. I think A LOT of people are confused at 18 and 19 on what they want to do.
> 
> BS in biological Science not useful in my current job &#129335;‍♀


Yeah, I had the same experience. I almost studied philosophy to go an academic route. Political science meant good job opportunities in DC (my college in particular) so I switched majors. Years later I think maybe I should have picked a different major, but life has been way easier with a BA of any variety. Although I have worked in politics, my other jobs mostly cared that I could write and present well.

My partner studied biology and made a solid career out of it with no graduate study required. Neither of us had it figured out at 19 but life completely stabilized at 22-23 thanks to college degrees and decent life decisions. College isn't for everyone but a liberal arts education or any other serious coursework can be invaluable. A decent college experience gives you the tools to be a lifelong learner if you use it the right way. And a public college lets you do it on the cheap.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m half a century 😩. That just sounds old. But I’m still young at heart.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Give me a break, only broke ass broke people drive Uber, me included.


Nonsense.

I still use the engineering degree that I got in the 1970s. I work part time now that I've retired from full time work.

I'm not broke, and I don't drive full time. I happen to enjoy driving and meeting new people.



Invisible said:


> I'm half a century &#128553;.


Oh jeez. You young kids think you're old.

I'm old enough to be your mom.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I'm half a century &#128553;. That just sounds old. But I'm still young at heart.


Half century, how fast decades and scores pass you by &#128541;



peteyvavs said:


> Half century, how fast decades and scores pass you by &#128541;


The really sad thing is we'll be Ubering when we're a century old and consider it a mile stone.



peteyvavs said:


> Half century, how fast decades and scores pass you by &#128541;
> 
> 
> The really sad thing is we'll be Ubering when we're a century old and consider it a mile stone.


Of course we won't remember anything by then &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The really sad thing is we'll be Ubering when we're a century old and consider it a mile stone.
> 
> 
> Of course we won't remember anything by then &#128541;


I won't be Ubering that long. I'm either going to get murdered by a pax or killed by a crazy driver on the road.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> 41 to 65 is a HUGE different demographic group than 65+ for a whole lots of reasons. One has medicare and the pressure for health insurance breaths down the neck of the 41 to 65 year old as just an example ..


It's still funny that according to this thread 41 is it. You might as well be 100 &#129315;.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's still funny that according to this thread 41 is it. You might as well be 100 &#129315;.


Yea I have an issue with this 41 and up stuff too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Yea I have an issue with this 41 and up stuff too.


You're probably one of the best examples of how flawed this poll is...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I won't be Ubering that long. I'm either going to get murdered by a pax or killed by a crazy driver on the road.


No, no, no. You need to be coming to visit me in the nursing home.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Just had this young pax about 20. He was telling me he earns 5k and up a month, as a barber. As he gets out, he says, “Tell your grandkids cutting hair is a great job.” 😥😥


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Just had this young pax about 20. He was telling me he earns 5k and up a month, as a barber. As he gets out, he says, "Tell your grandkids cutting hair is a great job." &#128549;&#128549;


My reaction to him is the same as the chippie that I met in Los Angeles 25 years ago. She was gushing about what a great place to work L.A. Gear was. I was just some goofball working in a refinery.

The refinery is still there, and still making gasoline. L.A. Gear is long gone.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> My reaction to him is the same as the chippie that I met in Los Angeles 25 years ago. She was gushing about what a great place to work L.A. Gear was. I was just some goofball working in a refinery.
> 
> The refinery is still there, and still making gasoline. L.A. Gear is long gone.


He was saying before how he knows us drivers don't make much from when he talked to Vegas drivers. I confirmed that it was true, and said people don't realize we work for tips. No tip yet.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> My reaction to him is the same as the chippie that I met in Los Angeles 25 years ago. She was gushing about what a great place to work L.A. Gear was. I was just some goofball working in a refinery.
> 
> The refinery is still there, and still making gasoline. L.A. Gear is long gone.


Plus People lie. Especially younger people that are insecure about their job and didnt go to college.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> I still use the engineering degree that I got in the 1970s. I work part time now that I've retired from full time work.
> 
> ...


In over 2200 rides not one pax has said "I take Uber to meet drivers".
Picking up people and dropping them off is a very limited human interaction.

Want to meet people? Get a dog.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> My reaction to him is the same as the chippie that I met in Los Angeles 25 years ago. She was gushing about what a great place to work L.A. Gear was. I was just some goofball working in a refinery.
> 
> The refinery is still there, and still making gasoline. L.A. Gear is long gone.


Ahhhh the fumes of a refinery, what more can you want out of life, oh yeah, becoming an Uber driver.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> In over 2200 rides not one pax has said "I take Uber to meet drivers".
> Picking up people and dropping them off is a very limited human interaction.
> 
> Want to meet people? Get a dog.


And yet I have made friends and non-rideshare business from Uber rides. It is almost as if there are multiple ways of approaching the same gig.


----------



## Nocountryforoldman (Oct 15, 2019)

Should put 50+, 60+ options.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I'm young enough to turn my life around, but I'm old enough to remember the Houston Oilers.


But why would you want to?


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


I'm currently 26. I started the process for my TLC license when i was 23 and started uber shortly after turning 24.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But why would you want to?


I need to turn my life around because, otherwise, my in-laws won't stop expressing disappointment.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Universal Driver said:


> I'm a young Lyft driver (28) and I don't see many other drivers my age or younger on the road in the many cities I've been... my theory is the average Uber driver is middle age.. .. out of curiosity I wanted to see a quick stat.
> 
> Answer the poll honestly my hypothesis is 41 and up 1st place ..... 36-40 ..2nd place .... 21-25 .. last place....
> 
> let's see! I'll cast the first vote.


It's not a real job. Kids your age should be out earning a real living and having a career.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Want to meet people? Get a dog.


That works.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> That works.


You getting snow up there? I heard parts of the northern part of the state can expect 4-8 inches.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> In over 2200 rides not one pax has said "I take Uber to meet drivers".


You're mistaking the rider experience for the driver experience.

I can count the number of rides I've taken on two hands. I'm somewhere over 700 for how many drives I've done.

But if you don't think you can meet people by driving, then you won't.

I'm not planning on establishing a deep personal Relationship with my riders. But I enjoy talking with them, when they want to do that. Some do, and some don't.


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

goliver28 said:


> I'm currently 26. I started the process for my TLC license when i was 23 and started uber shortly after turning 24.


Nice! I started when I was 24 too. Save your money now while you can



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's not a real job. Kids your age should be out earning a real living and having a career.


Well before I started driving I had about 16 different jobs that I put my shoes in before realizing driving was the one I enjoyed the most. Also having a family now it provides flexibility and I can make over 60K without needing a degree. So not to say it's a forever job... but for now, it works.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> Nice! I started when I was 24 too. Save your money now while you can
> 
> 
> Well before I started driving I had about 16 different jobs that I put my shoes in before realizing driving was the one I enjoyed the most. Also having a family now it provides flexibility and I can make over 60K without needing a degree. So not to say it's a forever job... but for now, it works.


Well I guess bad choices are a personal thing.


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Allot of very young people are to busy sucking off their parents to get a job and that is why you see such a low percent for young people. The older folks makes sense considering they have their adult kid leaching off them and they NEED the extra money so they don't sink from the extra dead weight their kids bring. Car payments, college tuition, cell phone bill and car insurance are all what the adult kids suck from their parents. I would know considering 6 out of 10 loan modifications I do are for people that are supporting their adult kids and can't even afford their mortgage payments. Hence asking me to assist. It is so SAD to see day in day out. I DON'T ever feel bad because they did it to themselves. I am just stating what I see in hardship letters every day.


You make a solid point! There's a lot of people I pick up my age and younger I try to get them to make extra money with these apps on the side if not full time but they're lazy and comfortable with there $9hr job probably because like you said there still leaching off there parents.... but end of the day parents have a major role to blame for a failed generation of lazy leaching kids. School doesn't teach kids barely anything about the real world but so many parents leave it to schools and daycares to raise there kids. The training how to be a go getter in the world and contribute to the family instead of leaching starts at home. Most parents don't take the time at an EARLY AGE to explain how bills work , how to get a job , or credit , and why these things are important. And of course DISCIPLINE parents enable bad behavior when they stopped saying NO and not giving their children discipline. This a major factor to a lot of issues with this young generation. ESPECIALLY HERE IN AMERICA


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

All true, @Universal Driver



Universal Driver said:


> but they're lazy and comfortable with there $9hr job probably because like you said there still leaching off there parents


That's because they think working at Starbucks is a real job.

I had a nephew like that. My brother has real money -- owned a Porsche and added a Ferrari a couple of years ago. Okay, that part's fine.

But he and his wife paid for everything the kids did. Never had to work for anything. Free ride at college, plus a few years after that. "Followed their dreams," you know how that part worked out.

Eventually the kid went to a training program and learned how to be a programmer, thank goodness. Best thing he ever did was start living in Europe, getting away from his parents.

The irony is that my brother and his wife are ultra conservative, and can't figure out why their kids are all socialists. Go figure.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> You make a solid point! There's a lot of people I pick up my age and younger I try to get them to make extra money with these apps on the side if not full time but they're lazy and comfortable with there $9hr job probably because like you said there still leaching off there parents.... but end of the day parents have a major role to blame for a failed generation of lazy leaching kids. School doesn't teach kids barely anything about the real world but so many parents leave it to schools and daycares to raise there kids. The training how to be a go getter in the world and contribute to the family instead of leaching starts at home. Most parents don't take the time at an EARLY AGE to explain how bills work , how to get a job , or credit , and why these things are important. And of course DISCIPLINE parents enable bad behavior when they stopped saying NO and not giving their children discipline. This a major factor to a lot of issues with this young generation. ESPECIALLY HERE IN AMERICA


You are absolutely correct. It is at least half the parents fault. It is a co dependent relationship. I have co workers paying car insurance and of course they ALL pay the cell phone because it is part of the family plan. There is one poor guy who is in his 70's working full time because his kid is living and sucking off him still. I don't mind helping my kids. But if they ask me for money they earn it doing yard work. In Arizona that is REAL work in the summer. It helps them survive their mistake and the yard work ensures they don't make it again.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You getting snow up there? I heard parts of the northern part of the state can expect 4-8 inches.


 We have about five inches of wet, heavy snow and it is still coming down. I had one passenger this morning but it is very quiet. Turning off the app now and heading for Iowa for the holiday.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> There is one poor guy who is in his 70's working full time because his kid is living and sucking off him still.


"People will loan you money to go to college, but they won't loan you money to retire on."


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> "People will loan you money to go to college, but they won't loan you money to retire on."


I'm not sure if it's now because I'm "older" but I can't see myself ever getting into school debt. my parents immigrated here so obv I don't come from a silver spoon background but my mom would always put my education first. in a way, because she never denied me anything (other then smutty clothes) I learned not to be that child that whines for candy at Safeway or just randomly pick up whatever frames look good at the doctor's office without considering how much insurance was going to pay--and how to walk out with as little out of pocket expense as possible.

my younger sister, abc, is not like this. my mom was like WHAT when she came back home with a $300 bill for eyeglasses. that girl doesn't even NEED to wear it 24/7 like I do, only when driving...why wouldn't you get the cheapest frame???

there is a difference of time, difference of culture.

so now I take out 0% interest on existing cc, pay it off in 6 months when work reimburses me for the tuition...rinse and repeat but half the year I supplement with my own pay since work only pays about half.

prior I had cal grants but I guess they're either gone or I don't qualify anymore


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm not sure if it's now because I'm "older" but I can't see myself ever getting into school debt. my parents immigrated here so obv I don't come from a silver spoon background but my mom would always put my education first. in a way, because she never denied me anything (other then smutty clothes) I learned not to be that child that whines for candy at Safeway or just randomly pick up whatever frames look good at the doctor's office without considering how much insurance was going to pay--and how to walk out with as little out of pocket expense as possible.
> 
> my younger sister, abc, is not like this. my mom was like WHAT when she came back home with a $300 bill for eyeglasses. that girl doesn't even NEED to wear it 24/7 like I do, only when driving...why wouldn't you get the cheapest frame???
> 
> ...


I hear you talking.
In the 70's community college was almost free in California. $3.50 for an ID card and books. LACC only used paper back books then, so $90 hardbacks cost $12 at LACC.

I received a Pell grant for $500.

Studied computer science.

In the 70's an AA in computer science was good enough to get a good job.
My new job paid for my BS.

No loan, no student debt.
Never even considered a loan.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> No loan, no student debt.
> Never even considered a loan.


Same here.

I went to a school that took 5 years to get a 4 year degree. Because they had *mandatory* co-op periods. It was five years, straight through, including summers. Except that it ended in June instead of September.

Though co-op quarters actually paid real money. And when I got out, I had a year and a half of good work experience. I'm not sure I would have been able to get a job otherwise. Partly because the economy kind of sucked when I graduated.

It was absolutely worth it, one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Same here.
> 
> I went to a school that took 5 years to get a 4 year degree. Because they had *mandatory* co-op periods.  It was five years, straight through, including summers. Except that it ended in June instead of September.
> 
> ...


Hey at least we're not $60,000 in debt like other people are.

It can be done without debt, but you have to plan ahead.

I was living in Texas when I graduated high school. There is nothing free in Texas.
I moved to L.A. where the resident requirement is 6 months.

I was at LACC by fall.
Best move of my life.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hey at least we're not $60,000 in debt like other people are.
> 
> It can be done without debt, but you have to plan ahead.
> 
> ...


I went to a state school in Ohio. Actually a municipal university, and also state offiliated.

One price for Cincinnati residents, a slightly higher one for Ohio residents (that was me), and a _much_ higher price for out of state residents.

That was back then. It's changed since then.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I went to a state school in Ohio. Actually a municipal university, and also state offiliated.
> 
> One price for Cincinnati residents, a slightly higher one for Ohio residents (that was me), and a _much_ higher price for out of state residents.
> 
> That was back then. It's changed since then.


Out of state tuition in California state schools is outrageous. The Chinese are financing are school system.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Out of state tuition in California state schools is outrageous.


I got a graduate degree from a private school in southern California. I know about high tuition.

Fortunately the $25,000 that Pepperdine charged was paid for by my then employer.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I got a graduate degree from a private school in southern California. I know about high tuition.
> 
> Fortunately the $25,000 that Pepperdine charged was paid for by my then employer.


Cardinal Health paid for my BS.
Employers love that, good employee, and a tax write off.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

When I got out of the military I had the Montgomery G.I. Bill to use. Worth about 60k. Never used it. One of the BIGGEST regrets of my life. I was married. Had responsibilities. Got a job and part time job just to make ends meet. I was 23. Said next semester I will start. I lost those benefits after 10 years ago. I use all the others like home loan, disability Benefits, and medical to supplement my private insurance. So if you get ANY help with your education (other than sucking your parents dry) you should. Employer, grants ect. I make a good living in finance being self taught but if you got a decree it is a hell of allot easier! Plus you won't have to side hustle driving goober 10 hours a week to make all you can a month at 50+.


----------

